# slow release swarm lure



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Harley...give Swarm Commander a try. I don't think you'll be disappointed. I'm actually working on the finalization of a slow release Swarm Commander lure that will hopefully launch this year. You can read more about Swarm Commander at http://www.swarmcommander.com


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I was actually just checking out your site. How do the little vials work just apply with a q-tip and are they a one time use? I only run about 4-5 traps and don't think I would need a big bottle.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like a great idea Harley Craig.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Harley Craig said:


> I was actually just checking out your site. How do the little vials work just apply with a q-tip and are they a one time use? I only run about 4-5 traps and don't think I would need a big bottle.


Harley there are various ways to use them. You can dip a Q-tip in vial and swab the front of the hive then your top bars. Then just drop the swab in the box. It's that simple. You can also use all 5 vials in a half pound of beeswax and rub the wax in the inside of your hive. 

Thanks for looking at the site. Call if you need further information.


----------

